# Oliver 1450....



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a chance to get an Oliver 1450 that the motor went in.The guy took the blown motor out a few years ago,but hasen't been able to find a replacement.If I tow it home,it's mine.It has a cab also.Is it a waste of my time bringing it home?


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

The 1450 I believe was made by Fiat for Oliver, the dairy I worked for in the 70's had 1250's and 1255's and they werent the easiest things to get parts for back then, Im sure that hasnt improved. With that said, I have seen fully restored machines, so they must be getting parts somplace.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

..........Tow it! Then put up some pictures here!


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> ..........Tow it! Then put up some pictures here!



I'm bringing it home next week.The back tires are the same size as my skidders,so if nothing else,I have a couple spares.


----------

